# Chord Maps: How to Read Everything



## A1B2C3

There are symbols on the chord map that I don't understand, like numbers below the note letter such as "7, 9, b9", and "m" beside the note letter. To be safe, could anyone please explain everything instead of merely subtle terms?


----------



## millionrainbows

Get a jazz theory book & memorize the symbols. They're called chord symbols.


----------



## Kopachris

Try reading this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chord_(music)#Notation


----------



## Bwv 1080

Anyway its a bad chart for jazz theory. For example, dont play a natural 11 on V and there are no altered fifths or 9ths on the dominant listed. Also an incomplete list of extensions (like 11 is good on ii, iii or vi), no tritone subs or m3 substitutions.


----------

